# Where is frank mir?



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

lol has he dissapeared off the face of the earth,if so i think we need to put fighters like chael sonnen on the endangered species list.

Seriousl ive looked around for a post fight reaction and nothing at all!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Arent they required to have a post fight interview?


----------



## FrankMir20 (Dec 21, 2009)

when they are able to yes...he probably broke his jaw or has a concusion after those viscious blows


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

not paticularly but franks an intelligent guy and i'd like to know what he thought about his performance. Just morbid curiosity


----------



## KittenStrangler (Mar 26, 2010)

What has it been like two days? I wasn't aware people could disappear off the face of the earth so quickly.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

vaj3000 said:


> lol has he dissapeared off the face of the earth,if so i think we need to put fighters like chael sonnen on the endangered species list.
> 
> Seriousl ive looked around for a post fight reaction and nothing at all!


He's probably just majorly disappointed, Forrest style.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

i think it was much more likely a case of a broken ego.

i think this fight hurt Frank alot. more then the Lesnar fight.

he is probably a mess right now.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Wouldnt there be something tho? I mean theres reports of Hardy flying around like Fn gnats. If Mir had a serious injury I think it would be front and center especialy being the ref took so long to call it.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

i doubt he's injured otherwise there would have been a big issue with that ref's shoddy performance. You'd assume that dana white would have hung that ref up by his balls given his out burst on mazerghati (sp)


----------



## FrankMir20 (Dec 21, 2009)

The full list of suspensions included: 
Frank Mir: Suspended 30 days for precautionary reasons

yeah probably just a mental mess..


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

FrankMir20 said:


> The full list of suspensions included:
> Frank Mir: Suspended 30 days for precautionary reasons
> 
> yeah probably just a mental mess..


 thats just cuz he got popped in his head hard. concussion precaution.

he can talk if he wanted to.


----------



## FrankMir20 (Dec 21, 2009)

alizio said:


> thats just cuz he got popped in his head hard. concussion precaution.
> 
> he can talk if he wanted to.


i know? i meant mentally like in his head not because of a concussion:confused03:


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

FrankMir20 said:


> i know? i meant mentally like in his head not because of a concussion:confused03:


 yea. i figure Frank is raging hard right now. probably watching the tape, trying to figure out why and what he has to do.


----------



## FrankMir20 (Dec 21, 2009)

alizio said:


> yea. i figure Frank is raging hard right now. probably watching the tape, trying to figure out why and what he has to do.


lol yea probably..but he is still young in his career(30) so if he works hard on his wrestling etc he might be able to bounce back..


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I have to assume that had Frank won and Lesnar had entered the cage during the post fight interview, things would have gotten awkwardly hostile. Like Rashad/Rampage style.


----------



## FrankMir20 (Dec 21, 2009)

it sucks that we didnt get to see that^ ^


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Where is elvis, 2pac and frank?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Rusko said:


> Where is elvis, 2pac and frank?


with Hendrix and Jim Morrison in Jamaica.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I think he is still laying face first in the octogon. Weren't Hardy and GSP fighting around him there whole fight?


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

i heard he's here somewhere


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

He's probably having a mental breakdown over the fact that he ain't getting a shot at Lesnar, no joke.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Well I haven't showed me face around here since saturday.....maybe we will hear from him in a week or so.

This fight hurt him, it also hurt me


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

vaj3000 said:


> i heard he's here somewhere


LOL, nice.

Upper left corner running through the crowd in chones.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Indestructibl3 said:


> He's probably having a mental breakdown over the fact that he ain't getting a shot at Lesnar, no joke.


Ever seen the awkward bathroom scene in JARHEADS. Only it's with an old WWE magazine.

Seriously though. He was full steam ahead in momentum, so this loss probably had much added shock & disappointment.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Carwin did the same thing that Brock did, and that is, manhadle him like a child. Seriously Carwin had him pinned to the cage and Frank couldnt do anything. I guess what Carwin said on prime was true, no matter how much bulk you add, you will never be as strong as someone that is naturally bigger than you and has been that way all their lives.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I wonder what kind of nightmares this loss will inspire. Poor old Frank's probably having a mental breakdown somewhere about now.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

vaj3000 said:


> i heard he's here somewhere


Hilarious...
I just think he is broken down...mentally and needs some time to recover...


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

steveo412 said:


> I think he is still laying face first in the octogon. Weren't Hardy and GSP fighting around him there whole fight?


i lol'd.....hard

i wasn't even aware frank could keep from commenting for two days straight. i give credit to carwin for that one.


----------



## thrshr01 (Dec 30, 2007)

While all these replies are funny, I seriously hope he's ok. Didn't he become an alcoholic after the bike wreck? I hope he doesn't start hitting the bottle as this loss I'm sure is wrecking his mind and soul right now!


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

probbaly on suicide watch


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I doubt it's THAT serious, but no doubt he's bummed. He was the engineer of his own hype train, so he took the crash head on when he lost. 

Lots of fighters have been in his situation, he's no pioneer of disappointments, so I'm sure he'll be fine. Even though he lost he's still considered one of the HW's elites, it's not like his loss sent him in to obscurity. The new & reinvigorated, invincible Mir hype train has been derailed, but he's still top talent.


----------



## Admz (Sep 15, 2009)

Last known photo of Mir


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

He's where he always is: In the bushes in Brock's backyard.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

steveo412 said:


> I think he is still laying face first in the octogon. Weren't Hardy and GSP fighting around him there whole fight?


This made me lol :thumb02:

I picture that looking a lot like the first SAW movie.

And it's only been a couple days so I'm not surprised we haven't heard much from him, its just kinda weird not seeing constant Frank Mir articles and interviews about everything from Global Warming to the color of Brock Lesnar's underwear :dunno:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

VolcomX311 said:


> I have to assume that had Frank won and Lesnar had entered the cage during the post fight interview, things would have gotten awkwardly hostile. Like Rashad/Rampage style.


 
LOL..:thumb02:


----------



## haitham (Mar 29, 2010)

from his twitter 
"Long trip back home. Gonna spend some time with the family in Cali."

he is alive


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

to all the haters:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_BHkq5LApc


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

...I dont get it


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

you dont get it, cause you live in hatersburg. quit drinking the haterade.


----------



## CFT_Ian (Nov 4, 2008)

Braveheart said:


> to all the haters:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_BHkq5LApc


What does that have to do with anything regarding Frank after the fight?


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

CFT_Ian said:


> What does that have to do with anything regarding Frank after the fight?


Whoa dude, slow down with the hating :sarcastic12: :thumb02:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Braveheart said:


> you dont get it, cause you live in hatersburg. quit drinking the haterade.


what does Hattiesburg have to do with anything and what does his intro song have to do with not being herd from?.....fish sticks?


----------



## Thiago_Alves (Sep 11, 2009)

Iam considered a big MIR fan, and wanted more than anyone the rematch againts Brock, BUT Carwin won, the possiblity was there xD , so hope to see a sick fight "UFC X Brock vs Lesnar : COLOSSUS " haha 

Anyways i just hope Frank to come as soon as possible, recovered and ready to take any punishment againts the cage xD no but seriously, MIR COME BACK, all the luck!:thumb02:


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

vaj3000 said:


> not paticularly *but franks an intelligent guy* and i'd like to know what he thought about his performance. Just morbid curiosity


HA in his dreams maybe...


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Mir will be back this is not Boxing guy who are fighting top guys all the top can't win them all.

Lesnar will lose
Carwin will lose
JDS will lose
Cain will lose

It's just the way it goes, dissapointing? Yes but life can be dissapointing.


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

CFT_Ian said:


> What does that have to do with anything regarding Frank after the fight?


it has nothing to do with franks current state just like all the Mir's hate going on in this thread. just showing love. I was there on Saturday night and the place was shaking when Frank was walking out to this song. He was so calm, almost Fedor like. Perhaps too calm.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

G_Land said:


> what does Hattiesburg have to do with anything and what does his intro song have to do with not being herd from?.....fish sticks?


Do you like fish sticks? If yes your a gay fish like Kanye


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

But Kanye is not a fish


----------



## Thunder1 (Aug 16, 2008)

He's suffering from insomnia, due to nightmares about Lesnar AND Carwin. What will be comical is Brock "The Beef Link' Lesnars post fight comments about Mir.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

I'll add my two cents and say that Mir deserves whatever he's going through, and that it can be good for him if he looks at it the RIGHT way this time. This quote sums up why I figured he'd get KOd rd 1 and have to go through this shit:

"I want him to know he will never be the same human being after I get out of the cage with him. I will detrimentally effect his physical life forever and scar him on a mental level."

- Frank Mir 

Ironic ain't it Frank? Guess who's scarred now? (I know that quote's not for the Carwin fight, but just that attitude in general is ironic)

All consuming obsessive hate and mocking is a double edged sword. It will give you short term success against guys like Kongo who let it get in your head, but then it'll get your ass kicked by the guys who don't let it faze them but it makes YOU blind and unfocused instead. You can either learn from that and become respectful and focused like Carwin/GSP etc. Or you can join Ortiz in the losers section of life.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

vaj3000 said:


> lol has he dissapeared off the face of the earth,if so i think we need to put fighters like chael sonnen on the endangered species list.
> 
> Seriousl ive looked around for a post fight reaction and nothing at all!


I have heard that he's in hospital with a fractured ego,lol.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

G_Land said:


> But Kanye is not a fish


but he likes fish stick, he likes to put fish sticks in his mouth:confused05:


----------



## lagmonkey (Apr 23, 2008)

Thiago_Alves said:


> Iam considered a big MIR fan, and wanted more than anyone the rematch againts Brock, BUT Carwin won, the possiblity was there xD , so hope to see a sick fight *"UFC X Brock vs Lesnar : COLOSSUS "* haha


Just out curiosity, who would you bet on in that fight?

....

Sorry, couldn't resist. :thumb02:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

vaj3000 said:


> but he likes fish stick, he likes to put fish sticks in his mouth:confused05:


........But hes not a fish........


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

still no sign of mir...


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, I suspect he's in a disasterous position. He spent so much time prepping to outmuscle Lesnar, he forgot about his greatest advantage, that being technique. And because of it, was absolutely dominated by one of the best up-and-coming HWs. 

I would guess he's an emotional wreck verging on a psychological breakdown. He seemed tunnel-visioned on Lesnar, and got KTFOed for it.


----------



## Thiago_Alves (Sep 11, 2009)

lagmonkey said:


> Just out curiosity, who would you bet on in that fight?
> 
> ....
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist. :thumb02:


My self , i will put it on MIR:thumb02:


Anyways, still nothing of Mir.. hope he comes back soon tho, at least a video or sumfin .. 

Good luck mir!


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> I'll add my two cents and say that Mir deserves whatever he's going through, and that it can be good for him if he looks at it the RIGHT way this time. This quote sums up why I figured he'd get KOd rd 1 and have to go through this shit:
> 
> "I want him to know he will never be the same human being after I get out of the cage with him. I will detrimentally effect his physical life forever and scar him on a mental level."
> 
> ...


Or carwin's just a better fighter and the prefight hype had nothing to do with him getting manhandled


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

rabakill said:


> Or carwin's just a better fighter and the prefight hype had nothing to do with him getting manhandled


Mir already had his mind set on Lesnar with a month left going into the fight, You never see that type of attitude from fighters where they are looking past their opponent. Frank Mir for some reason is obsessed by Lesnar, and he needs to back away from him and grasp whats in front of him.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Spec0688 said:


> Mir already had his mind set on Lesnar with a month left going into the fight, You never see that type of attitude from fighters where they are looking past their opponent. Frank Mir for some reason is obsessed by Lesnar, and he needs to back away from him and grasp whats in front of him.


I really dont think he would have won anyway. Carwins gameplan was perfect he just straight outpowered Mir cause he knew he could and smashed him. I think Carwin is just a better fighter.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

steveo412 said:


> I really dont think he would have won anyway. Carwins gameplan was perfect he just straight outpowered Mir cause he knew he could and smashed him. I think Carwin is just a better fighter.


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

Frank Mir has hidden himself away from the media, and has gone under training to become bigger and stronger than before. When Mir lost to Lesnar, he became UBERmir. However, this wasn't enough to stop Carwin. This time around he will become SUPER-UBER-MIR and he will beat all of the four horsemen (brock, carwin, JDS, cain) and even challenge the last emporer himself.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

rabakill said:


>



I don't know what this is, what it means, or why you posted it. But I love it!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Spec0688 said:


> Mir already had his mind set on Lesnar with a month left going into the fight, You never see that type of attitude from fighters where they are looking past their opponent. Frank Mir for some reason is obsessed by Lesnar, and he needs to back away from him and grasp whats in front of him.


 

He needs TO AVOID THE DIRTY BOXING AND CLINCH FROM AGAINST THE CAGE WITH THE BIG GUYS. Sorry caps was on.....he needs to NOW learn to circle more and avoid the immediate clinch until he has done some damage from the outside.....thats the only way i see him beating the big guys like Brock and Carwin....


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

he needs to talk to rich franklin and learn how to accept there are some guys you just wont beat, regardless of what you are doing to get better. they are getting better too, hell, Mir has been in the game longer so drastic improvements are far less likely to happen at this point.

rich accepted it and he is a much more dominant MW then Mir has ever been a HW.


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

looney liam said:


> Frank Mir has hidden himself away from the media, and has gone under training to become bigger and stronger than before. When Mir lost to Lesnar, he became UBERmir. However, this wasn't enough to stop Carwin. This time around he will become SUPER-UBER-MIR and he will beat all of the four horsemen (brock, carwin, JDS, cain) and even challenge the last emporer himself.


lmao I love it!!!!raise01:


----------



## SonofJor-El (Jan 20, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> I'll add my two cents and say that Mir deserves whatever he's going through, and that it can be good for him if he looks at it the RIGHT way this time. This quote sums up why I figured he'd get KOd rd 1 and have to go through this shit:
> 
> "I want him to know he will never be the same human being after I get out of the cage with him. I will detrimentally effect his physical life forever and scar him on a mental level."
> 
> ...


I applaud you for this post, sir! raise01: Don't forget his quote where he wanted to break Brock's neck to cause the first death in MMA.

Frank Mir, especially over the last 2 years, has taken pre-fight shit talk to Tito Ortiz levels! Any pschological angst he's feeling is 100% deserved because it's of his own making.


----------



## SonofJor-El (Jan 20, 2008)

rabakill said:


>


Is that Amir Sadollah?


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

War Super-Uber-Mir!

LOL for real.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

UFCFAN18 said:


> Well I haven't showed me face around here since saturday.....maybe we will hear from him in a week or so.
> 
> This fight hurt him, it also hurt me


Hopefully Frank Mir will learn to STFU...


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

thrshr01 said:


> While all these replies are funny, I seriously hope he's ok. Didn't he become an alcoholic after the bike wreck? I hope he doesn't start hitting the bottle as this loss I'm sure is wrecking his mind and soul right now!


Hitting the bottle... or hitting his wife!


----------



## Thiago_Alves (Sep 11, 2009)

looney liam said:


> Frank Mir has hidden himself away from the media, and has gone under training to become bigger and stronger than before. When Mir lost to Lesnar, he became UBERmir. However, this wasn't enough to stop Carwin. This time around he will become SUPER-UBER-MIR and he will beat all of the four horsemen (brock, carwin, JDS, cain) and even challenge the last emporer himself.


Sick video!!! :thumb02::thumb02:


----------

